

Show HN: Call to Speakers – Find, track and apply to speak at tech conferences - conroy
https://calltospeakers.com/

======
conroy
Hi HN, last time I posted about Call to Speakers, I got great feedback. Since
then, I've added talk submission (directly from the website), filtering and
search to the homepage, and customizable email notifications about new
conferences.

I'll be here in the comments if you have any questions.

~~~
andlarry
Hi, really neat idea (didn't see it last time). Just browsing the homepage,
LDAPCon has the wrong country in summary view.

~~~
conroy
Thanks! All fixed.

------
AustinDizzy
Looks like a really useful site for enabling speakers!

A few months ago, I was emailed and asked to speak at two different
conferences but didn't respond to either request because I wasn't sure if
travel expenses would be covered or not. I could've just asked them straight
up, but I didn't want to seem like I was only interested in compensation. I'm
also still full-time student, so I believe I would've been justified if I
asked but I guess I was just too busy at the time to worry about it.

So, HN, are speakers at tech conferences typically reimbursed for travel
expenses or receive compensation to pay for travel + lodging?

------
egonschiele
Very useful! I'd like to see "Ruby" in the topics list.

~~~
conroy
Looks like it was being accidentally filtered out. You should now see it in
the topics list.

------
jongalloway2
The footer is overlapping the header in IE11 because #content flex-basis is
somehow being set to 0. I'm not sure if IE is being more pedantic on the
flexbox spec or what.

This change in prefix-style.css seems to fix it:

#content { -webkit-box-flex: 1; -webkit-flex: 1; -ms-flex: 1 1 auto; flex: 1 1
auto; }

------
WhitneyLand
Search for mobile yields 0 results.

Do you need more content in this area, or have all the important mobile
focussed events collapsed into just WWDC and I/O?

------
metasean
Cool idea!

I'd love it if there were also (a) a way to submit requests for presentations
and (b) a way to vote on presentations.

~~~
conroy
Thanks for the feedback.

If you're running a conference, we can host your CFP on Call to Speakers. See
[https://calltospeakers.com/hosted](https://calltospeakers.com/hosted) for
more info.

If you just know about a conference and would like it added to the list, fill
out the form at the bottom of the homepage (I just added this, so don't worry
if you didn't see it before).

As for b), that will be up to the conference organizers. Most use a selection
committee instead of letting the crowd decide.

~~~
metasean
Have you considered other applications of the underlying system? For example,
in our area we have several meetup groups that have constant calls out for
presenters, but there are also requests for certain topics to be covered. So,
a "rolling" version would be really useful (e.g. the possible presenters that
were not selected this month, are automatically kept in queue for next month).

~~~
conroy
Yep, we'd love to support meetups. If you know of any specific meetups that
would like to use Call to Speakers, shoot me an email at
contact@calltospeakers.com.

------
whitingx
A very useful site - I've been following and promoting it for a while now :)

Could the 'Topics' filter be set to filter by UX events?

